# Köy



## Spharadi

Selamlar arkadaşlar

I want to say "in his village" 

My try:

köyde --> in the village

köyü   ----> his village

köyü + n + ün ---> of his village 

köyününde --> in his village 

Now, I want to say "in my village"

Köyüm  ---> my village 
küyümde --> in my village   

Thank you very much indeed for your help


----------



## macrotis

Spharadi said:


> köyü + n + ün ---> of his village
> 
> köyününde --> in his village



*köyünde*. (I think this was just a typo because the following is correct. I often do the same mistake [when writing]. It's like the so-called *banana problem*: "I know how to spell 'banana,' but I don't know when  to stop," said the little girl.)




> Köyüm  ---> my village
> küyümde --> in my village


Yes, that's correct. (It should be spelled "k*ö*yümde" but this is also a typo, I guess.)


----------



## Spharadi

Thank you for your help macrotis. 
_In the second case it was _a typo, I meant "köyümde". I'm glad that I hit the mark here, but in the second case, unfortunately, it wans't. 
But now I think I understand: 

Köyü +n + de  ---> in his village 

Köyü +n + ün  ---->  of his village   

evi +n + in --> of his house 
evinin kıymeti --->   the value of his house 

*but how do you say "the value of my house"? 
*
evim + n + in  ?  I'm not sure.


----------



## macrotis

Let me try to clarify. You sure know the following: my house, your house etc.,
evim
evin
evi
evimiz
eviniz
evleri

The pattern is object + (a buffering letter) + pronoun "Their house" is ambiguous: *evleri* may mean "their house," "their houses" or "his houses." The context decides.

Now lets add the genitive or possessive suffix. It's some buffering letter(s) and n.

evimin önü, değeri etc (front of my house, value of my house)
evinin
evinin
evimizin
evinizin
evlerinin

So, we buffer it with an -i- (or -ni- for the 3rd person plural). We also note that 2nd and 3rd person singular are ambiguous. 3rd person plural still carries the above-mentioned ambiguity.

Now, let's make house plural:

evlerimin değeri = value of my houses
evlerinin
evlerinin
evlerimizin
evlerinizin
evlerinin

A lot of ambiguity that is!


----------



## e174043

macrotis said:


> Let me try to clarify. You sure know the following: my house, your house etc.,
> evim
> evin
> evi
> evimiz
> eviniz
> evleri
> 
> The pattern is object + (a buffering letter) + pronoun "Their house" is ambiguous: *evleri* may mean "their house," "their houses" or "his houses." The context decides.
> 
> Now lets add the genitive or possessive suffix. It's some buffering letter(s) and n.
> 
> evimin önü, değeri etc (front of my house, value of my house)
> evinin
> evinin
> evimizin
> evinizin
> evlerinin
> 
> So, we buffer it with an -i- (or -ni- for the 3rd person plural). We also note that 2nd and 3rd person singular are ambiguous. 3rd person plural still carries the above-mentioned ambiguity.
> 
> Now, let's make house plural:
> 
> evlerimin değeri = value of my houses
> evlerinin
> evlerinin
> evlerimizin
> evlerinizin
> evlerinin
> 
> A lot of ambiguity that is!


 
I definitely agree with you.


----------



## Spharadi

Thank you again. Indeed, Türk Dili'ni öğrenmek zor bir iş.


----------



## e174043

Spharadi said:


> Thank you again. Indeed, Türk Dili'ni öğrenmek zor bir iş.


 
It sounds wierd. You should say " Türkçe'yi öğrenmek çok zor.","Türkçe gerçekten çok zor bir dil." , "Türkçe'yi öğrenmek zor bir iştir." These are more natural. We don't generally say "Türk Dili, İngiliz Dili, İspanyol Dili, İtalyan Dili".


----------

